# I Love Our Outback!



## Guest

Hello everyone. Thought I'd introduce us. I've been hanging around this site for the past several days reading all the threads.

We, my husband Jim and I, bought a 21RS August 14th. We have a 17 year old son and a 4 year old daughter.

Most of our camping is done around Cave Run Lake and the Red River Gorge area in Kentucky. We also tend to camp around Gatlinburg, Tennessee several times a year. We started camping in a tent, moved to a Viking Pop-up, then a Rockwood Roo (hybrid) and now an Outback. We haven't even made in out yet in the Outback and I can say already that it is my favorite.

This forum is very informative and appreciated. Such as checking the exhaust fan in the bathroom.  It was wired backwards and was blowing in instead of out. Jim corrected it. Yea!

Anyway, just wanted to jot a quick line and say Hello!

Katrina

action


----------



## luv2rv

Welcome and have fun. We too camped with another trailer before getting the Outback and think it's the greatest.

Wayne


----------



## Jose Fernandez

Welcome and you'll love your Outback 21RS.

We recently purchased a new 21RS (6/30) as well. Prior to our Outback, we camped in a Starcraft pop-up and let me tell ya, my camping trips are much more enjoyable now. The kids love the bunks and my wife is much happier. She was really fustrated by the space constaints in the pop-up and those middle of the night trips to the public restrooms with the kids.

Have fun...

Jose


----------



## Golden Mom

Hi Katrina,

Welcome to the Outbackers! 
You said you camped in Kentucky a lot. Is that where you are from? 
I'm originally from Kentucky but live in Indiana now.

Have a great day! sunny


----------



## California Jim

Hello Katrina & welcome aboard. Our kids love the bunk beds too.


----------



## Y-Guy

Hi Katrina welcome to the Outbackers! Hope your Outback brings years of enjoyment and camping.


----------



## Mac

Katrina

Welcome to the forum. There are great people here that will help to answer any questions you might have.

I love the Red River Gorge. Even though we are in NJ now, I grew up in Lexington. While attending UK (Go Big Blue) back in the late 70's - early 80's, I almost flunked out of college because every nice day we were rock climbing in the Gorge. I've hiked it end to end many times and even though I haven't been there in a while, it has always been one of my favorite places.


----------



## mskyoutback

Katrina,
Hi and welcome to Outbackers! Glad to have another Kentuckian on board! We live in northern Ky. Hope you really enjoy your camper. 
Does your 17 year old still like to camp with you? We have 14 and 7 year old boys. 
Sheri


----------



## summergames84

Welcome, Katrina. Glad you joined us! action


----------



## Guest

Golden Mom said:


> You said you camped in Kentucky a lot. Is that where you are from?


Hello, and yes. Born and raised in Winchester. Still live here. Where in Kentucky did you live?

Katrina


----------



## Guest

Mac said:


> I love the Red River Gorge. I've hiked it end to end many times and even though I haven't been there in a while, it has always been one of my favorite places.


I love the Gorge too. Love to hike. Still have to watch out for Copperheads! If you remember Tunnel Ridge Road, they have redone it. They built very nice lookouts and you can't drive all the way to the end anymore. We like Koomer Ridge Campground and of course Natural Bridge. It's just an all around great place as long as you don't fall off a cliff. 









Katrina


----------



## Mac

Katrina

Thanks for the info. I would love to take the family there sometime. You've got me thinking about the Gorge again. Have to plan that next time we're headed that way.


----------



## Guest

mskyoutback said:


> We live in northern Ky. Does your 17 year old still like to camp with you?


Hi,

Where in Northern Ky are you? Scott, the 17 year old, trys every way possible to get out of camping trips and most of the time succeeds. Every once in a while, I'll manage to get him to go. He's at the age where he would rather keep up with his very active social life than be with the parents.

Katrina


----------



## Golden Mom

Hi Katrina,
I lived all over Western Kentucky. Due to my father's job we moved a lot. 
My last home before moving to Indiana was Bowling Green. So that's the place I claim the most. I still go back there to visit. And I still bleed BLUE!









Have a great day!


----------



## NDJollyMon

I had Kentucky Fried Chicken once, does that count?

Just kidding! WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS KATRINA! Glad you like your new OUTBACK.


----------



## mskyoutback

Katrina,
We live in Independence, Ky, which is right next to Florence. 
I know what you mean about your son! Ours is only 14 and already complains sometimes, although I must say he's been pretty good about it this year. Does he fit in the bunks alright in the 21rs? My son is 6'3" also, but only 135 pounds, and can't fit in the smaller bunks! They sure do grow kids big these days, don't they!!
Sheri


----------



## Campinout

Katrina,

Welcome, we feel the same way!!! Our We will enjoy our outback for years to come!!


----------



## Gina Ford

Katrina, It's great to have another KY Outbacker on board. My family and I are from Pikeville, KY. We purchased our 21RS in February. We have spent over 4 weeks in it, since we purchased it. Needless to say, we love it







. We purchased ours from Summit RV in Ashland. They beat Northsides best offer. We will be going to the Trout family reunion for the Labor Day weekend at Jenny Wiley State Park in Prestonsburg. This will be around our 30th year. We take up one whole section of the campground with children down to great, great grandchildren. We hope you will enjoy yours as much as we do ours! HAPPY CAMPING!!!!!!!


----------



## rennerbee

Katrina, congratulations on your new rig and welcome to Outbackers! action


----------



## Guest

mskyoutback said:


> My son is 6'3" also, but only 135 pounds, and can't fit in the smaller bunks!


He seemed to fit ok when we stuffed him in there for a test fit. We still can't convince him to actually go out camping, so he's yet to spend a night in it.
I think he would be alright. besides...It's either the bunk or he's gonna hafta pitch a tent outside.


----------

